# Marble & Potassium Metabisulfite



## Underboss (Mar 5, 2009)

I love to cook and I love pizza. So I love to cook pizza. So, my question is do you think it would be okay to use potassium metabisulfite to sanitize my marble island top. I just want to make sure that it would not dull the surface.


----------



## Scott (Mar 5, 2009)

I have no idea about the marble but now I am hungry


----------



## grapeman (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't think it would be a good choice for a sanitizer of a hard surface. By itself it isn't really a sanitizer, it only inhibits bacterial growth through supressing exposure to oxygen. Any kind of bacterial soap product would be a better choice or if it gets really bad, a dilute chlorine solution.


What time do we come over for the pizza?


----------



## Dean (Mar 5, 2009)

You could always use a solution of idophor diluted to 1ml per liter. That has a 20 second contact kill zone. Basically mist it on, wait 20 seconds, and wipe it off.

It will stain the marble yellowish over time if you have white marble. The main problem with idophor is the solution is only really good for 24 hours from the time you mix it up.


----------



## Underboss (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks guys. Sound like I will just stick with the antibacterial soap. I was just hoping for a cheap easy way out.


----------



## Jeff D (Mar 7, 2009)

We have used bleach on ours for 10 years now. No ill effects yet.


----------

